
Superviews.js, a template engine targeting incremental-dom - ivank
https://github.com/davidjamesstone/superviews.js
======
iheart2code
I started writing HTML, CSS, and JS in 2000. As someone who hasn't really
worked in it day-to-day since 2010, JavaScript appears to be getting really
weird.

~~~
pavlov
Javascript libraries are to programming what Marxism was to economics in the
1970s: there's a lot of noise about it and a lot of innovation taking place in
the field... But to make any sense of the "progress", you must have spent some
serious time getting indoctrinated.

~~~
bobwaycott
It took 130 years for Marxism to just hit the point of making "noise"? Come on
now.

~~~
pavlov
Javascript is around 20 years old. In Internet years, that's roughly 130.

I was trying to say that JS and good old communism had a similar trajectory.
Initial scepticism, outright hatred from the establishment, then an enormous
success with some core flaws; after it's mellowed down and reality has settled
in, people are trying to fix it in increasingly theoretical ways that may not
do anything to address the fundamental issues.

------
lars
This is the first I'm hearing of incremental-dom. Can anyone explain what it
is? According to their readme:

> It differs from the established virtual DOM approach in that no intermediate
> tree is created (the existing tree is mutated in-place).

Direct DOM manipulation is something the DOM itself has had an API for since
about 1995 (and there are plenty of nice wrappers for it). What value does
this provide on top of that? Does it batch up changes for
requestAnimationFrame()?

~~~
ajanuary
From "Introducing Incremental DOM" [1]

    
    
        Incremental DOM changes the model to be a single phase:
        
        While creating the new (virtual) DOM tree walk along the existing tree and figure out changes as you go. Allocate no memory if there is no change; if there is, mutate the existing tree (only allocating memory if absolutely necessary) and apply the diff to the physical DOM.
    
    

[1] [https://medium.com/google-developers/introducing-
incremental...](https://medium.com/google-developers/introducing-incremental-
dom-e98f79ce2c5f)

~~~
woah
Hehe "physical DOM"

